# Amplificador con lm3875 56 watt



## sebastian_severino (May 29, 2008)

hola amigos en este caso lo que me pasa es que no se si el lm3875 tira 56 watt con distorsiones menores a 0.1 y quisiera saber que tal la calidad y fidelidad de sonido
comentemen sus resultados sobre este amplificador

gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 29, 2008)

Bueno, teniendo en cuenta el datasheet de national semiconductors...se alimenta de 20 a 84volts, tiene un voltaje de salida de unos 5volts, por una corriente de salida limitada en un maximo de 4amperes.

dice que tiene unos 56 watts minuto a 0.1% de distorsión... pero yo no creo q sean reales.

potencia real debe tener unos 20 watts, no más. la fuente de alimentacion podria ser de unos 20 volts por unos 2 amperes.

pero elevando la tension de alimentacion, con una corriente similar, y modificando la impedancia de carga, debe proporcionar mas potencia.

nunca arme este dispositivo, pero tengo una fuente ideal para él, a lo mejor lo armo y t digo.


----------



## sebastian_severino (May 29, 2008)

por que desis que son watt minuto.  si lo alimento con +35 0 -35 tira los 56 watt por que todos los circuitos electronicos que vi lo alimentan haci. me parece raro por que tengo un sony que tira 20x2 rms a 6 omhs y se alimenta con +24 0 -24 volts


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 31, 2008)

o sea que lo vas a limentar de 70 volts, lo cual no esta mal, teniendo en cuenta que el tope es de 84. pero no se con que corriente o intensidad lo vas a alimentar...

segun la eficiencia, que no creo supere el 60%, consumira al rededor de 1,5Ah. lo cual esta bien.
espero te funcione bien amigo.

saludos.


----------



## sebastian_severino (Jun 3, 2008)

la alimentacion es importante pero lo que quierro saber yo es ¿que distorcion tiene reproducciendo musica?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 4, 2008)

bueno, para eso debes leer el datasheet, en la hoja de caracteristicas, dice THD (total harmonic distortion) y t coloca a 1w en una frecuencia dada, y t coloca a maxima potencia en una frecuencia dada.

luego, en el datasheet, pero mas abajo, en donde hay unos graficos, t expresa con una curva como incrementa la distorcion al incrementar la potencia.


----------



## sebastian_severino (Jun 5, 2008)

este amplificador lo pense para un subwoofer y encontre este filtro pasa bajos ¿me sirve?

aca te dejo la pagina 

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/audio/008/


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 17, 2008)

seguro q sirve, es un filtro activo, stereo.

de esos hay muchsisimoa, y hay pasivos tambien. los pasivos sn mas faciles de modificar la frecuencia de ocorte y eso, pero esta bien, esta bueno.


----------



## sebastian_severino (Jun 18, 2008)

muchas gracias dj draco


----------



## samsagaz (Jun 25, 2008)

Bueno, es mi promer post, te recomeidno abiertamente ese micro, yo he probado varios, y la verdad que son excelentes! vas a quedar sorprendido por el sonido (como he quedado yo), lo ulimto que arme es un amplificador de 5 canales utilizando 5 de estos chips, y suena muchisimo mejor que un sinto yamaha que vendi hace unas semanas :S

Saludos


----------



## sebastian_severino (Jul 3, 2008)

si suena mejor que un yamaha lo que deve sonar¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡. una cosa mas o menos cuantos salio el integrado; transformador; otros quiques, etc es para tener una idea del presupuesto que me sale


----------



## samsagaz (Jul 7, 2008)

Como mucho 30 mangos sale el Chip.


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 7, 2008)

de 25 a 30 pesos argentinos


----------



## sebastian_severino (Jul 7, 2008)

ok¡¡¡¡ pense que era mas caro. seguro que un buen transformador sale mucho mas, de cuantos amperes es el trafu que te consprante


saludos, gracias


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 7, 2008)

nececitas un de 25+25 2A para cada modulo


----------



## sebastian_severino (Jul 8, 2008)

esta bien¡¡¡segun lo que mire por la web algunos decian que no era necesario pornerle un pre sino que ya de una obtenias el max... yo lo voy a usar con la compu le pongo o no le pongo el pre? no lo quiero saturar 
lo que puedo pornerle es un ecualizador y solo eso 


saludos


----------



## sebastian_severino (Jul 12, 2008)

hola soy yo de nuevo me dio una duda conrespecto al amperaje del transformador miren el datasheet en la pagina 14 donde esplica como se tiene que alimentar con 40 watt y dice que es con 3.16 A y +/-30.3 V 


http://pricem.mit.edu/class/6.070/datasheets/LM3875.pdf



esperos sus respuestas¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 12, 2008)

1) un circuito integrado no precisamente es un chip. pero un chip si es un circuito integrado.
2) con respecto al consumo, yo tengo el datasheet, y no veo por ningun lado cuanta corriente consume. ningun datsheet lo dice. solo dicen el voltaje de alimentacion, el voltaje de salida, la potencia de salida, y la eficiencia en %, y con eso se saca facil el consumo.

ejemplo:

si lleva 20+20 o sea, 40 volts, y en la salida ofrece 40watts, y dice que posee una eficiencia del 60%, tenemos:
40 volts
40 watts
60%
o sea, que 40 watts es el 60% de la potencia total que consume el aparato, el resto es calor etc.

60% ----- 40watts
100% ---  x watts = 66,67

66,67watts / 40 volts = 1,67 amperes.

saludos.


----------



## sebastian_severino (Jul 14, 2008)

gracias dj draco muy coherente tu respuesta¡¡¡¡¡ me solucionaste un problema





saludos a todos los del foro


----------



## sebastian_severino (Jul 26, 2008)

hola todos los del foro quisiera saber para que sirve el choque con la bobina de 0.7uh y la resistencia de 10 ohms y en que afecta al lm3875



saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2008)

Eso es una red de Boucherot y sirve para dar estabilidad a la etapa de salida en altas frecuencias

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boucherot_cell


----------



## sebastian_severino (Jul 29, 2008)

ok fogonazo. no tenes idea de cuales son  las dimenciones de la bobina y de cuantos watt la resistencia



saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 29, 2008)

10 a 15 vultas sobre la resistencia de de 10 Ohms 2W...


----------



## viktor_284 (Ago 29, 2008)

hola, aca les dejo el pcb para los que quieran hacerlo.


----------



## sebastian_severino (Oct 6, 2008)

una sola pregunta, en al imagen de abajo que funcion cumple el capacitor Ci y la resistencia Ri

saludos¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2008)

sebastian_severino dijo:
			
		

> alguien me podria decir que funcion cumple el Ci y Ri



En ese esquema tienes 2 circuitos que determinan la ganancia del operacional en 2 modos de funcionamiento.

R1, R11 forman un divisor resistivo que determina la ganancia el operacional para señales alternas (solamente) ya que cualquier tensión alterna es derivada a GND a través del capacitor electrolítico, no así las posibles tensiones de continua que pudieran aparecer, estas se realimentan en su totalidad a través de R11 ya que el capacitor evita que la componente continua se derive a GND

O sea que en este caso, el operacional solo amplifica tensiones alternas.


----------



## sebastian_severino (Oct 20, 2008)

ok fogonazo


----------

